

The perfect job offer - agonzalezro
https://medium.com/@steviebuckley/the-perfect-job-offer-9c3dd8855876

======
Peroni
Hey folks. Author here. Happy to expand on anything in the post or answer any
questions.

~~~
ultimape
I really like your very human approach to things.

Do you have any theories on why companies end up doing the opposite of what
you've laid out and end up wasting time chasing purple squirrels?

I mean, the obvious answer is risk aversion, but I think there might be more
to it than that.

I'd also be curious if you do anything to reach out to under-represented
groups who may not even bother sending in a resume to begin with but could
still be great talent.

~~~
Peroni
>I really like your very human approach to things.

Thanks! We genuinely go out of our way to ensure we treat people as people,
not just another statistic to add to our machine.

>Do you have any theories on why companies end up doing the opposite of what
you've laid out and end up wasting time chasing purple squirrels?

Laziness is a key reason. If their current process works then the motivation
to improve it is relatively low. As for chasing purple squirrels, I honestly
have no idea. I could spend the next few months searching for someone who, on
paper at least, is a superstar but the fact is, in the meantime I could hire
two or three mediocre people (that's not intended to be derogatory), who could
do just as well and ultimately end up being better hires in the long run.

>I'd also be curious if you do anything to reach out to under-represented
groups who may not even bother sending in a resume to begin with but could
still be great talent.

Loads. For example, we helped PyLadies London get started by providing them
with a venue, covering their logistical costs and promoting them. We recently
starting (financially) supporting Django Girls who are an incredible bunch of
people and we often host codebar.io who provide introductory programming
classes to under-represented groups. The fact is, we have to work really hard
to make under-represented groups aware of the fact that we're not another meat
processor and instead we're a diverse group of people who are trying to hire
more good people.

